# Moebius....1/18 Catwoman/Batpod



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Fantastic kit! Most impressed with the resin catwoman figure :thumbsup: Just a quick little review before I dive into the model:thumbsup:


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Minus the the handle bars construction is straight forward just like 1/25 version:thumbsup:


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Thanks for the review. I was wondering how it looked. You're right, the batpod looks just like the 1/25 version.


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Got the handle bars on, next I will wire it and put the sensor on the right handle bar. And the 1/18 Batpod fits my Pod resin base:thumbsup:


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Stretch some some sprue for the wireing and added brass rod fot the sensor:thumbsup:


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

I changed my mind five times on the repositioning of Catwoman. Finally decided on left leg bent and the right leg stretch out like a kickstand. Everything is just tacked together before I pin it and apply apoxie sculpt:thumbsup:


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Reposition and pinned the arms and head. Did a 1st round of aves to build up the areas that I modified. Next I will go back in and smooth out the joints and the suit.:thumbsup:


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

After changing mind for the thousandth time I am not going to use my reposition catwoman, She will go on the back burner for a future project. So I went back with the original figure so I can finish off this great kit!:thumbsup:


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Airbrushing Tamiya nato black for her suit and did the Batpod as well. next I will go back in with semiblack for her boots, belt and gloves and knock out the silver parts on the Batpod:thumbsup:


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

sg-99 said:


> Airbrushing Tamiya nato black for her suit and did the Batpod as well. next I will go back in with semiblack for her boots, belt and gloves and knock out the silver parts on the Batpod:thumbsup:


did you paint the tires too?


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

jaws62666 said:


> did you paint the tires too?


I airbrushed Tamiya nato/flat black mix on the tires to tone down the rubber tires.


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Got the figure painted, nato black for the suit and flat black for everything else. I used Vallejo oily steel for the silver parts on the pod. Next up to finish her off and the Pod with a little weathering and the resin Pod base:thumbsup:


----------



## painter x (Oct 15, 2006)

I did not want one of these batpods till i saw this video

I had no Idea the figure was resin must have for me


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Finally finished Catwoman and the pod and the BHP accessory pod base. Just like the 1/25th version very fun to build and highly recommended!:thumbsup:


----------



## Styrofoam_Guy (May 4, 2004)

very nice. Thanks to Moebius for giving this to us.


----------

